# Did some research about how long to wait to ttc methotrexate for ectopic n found this



## supernoodles

Hi,

I have just got my levels down to 0 after having a shot of methotrexate for an ectopic. My Dh and I really want to start ttc asap and I am super impatient so I did my own research about when we could start trying and found this.

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3024157/

There were other's saying the same, but thought this one ref would be enough.

After reading it we have decided to ntnp and see what happens. I'm not going to get opk's or even chart this time, just let be what will be. 

What do you girls think? I really value your opinions...
x


----------



## JPARR01

supernoodles said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have just got my levels down to 0 after having a shot of methotrexate for an ectopic. My Dh and I really want to start ttc asap and I am super impatient so I did my own research about when we could start trying and found this.
> 
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3024157/
> 
> There were other's saying the same, but thought this one ref would be enough.
> 
> After reading it we have decided to ntnp and see what happens. I'm not going to get opk's or even chart this time, just let be what will be.
> 
> What do you girls think? I really value your opinions...
> x

So I guess it is 3 months. My doctor said their is really no proof that birth defects could be caused by the shot before 3 months, but, he said just to be on safe side wait the 3 months. 

I had the shot on March 22 and still have not yet got my AF. So, if AF shows her face in may and then again a month later in June, I should be good to go! Thanks for this!


----------



## DaisyBee

I have not had this but was researching it as a nurse was mentioning it to me (vs the cytotech the dr was talking about for my miscarriage). Everything I read said to wait 3 months - something w/ folic acid? Sorry I dont know much - but wanted to just mention that.


----------



## supernoodles

Thanks for your replies :flower: and sorry for your losses.

I have done so much research about methotrexate and it's effects, it's not funny :wacko: 
I did have a 3 day lightish bleed 6 days after the shot. Do I call this AF? The other thing is that I am getting a LOT of pink tinged ewcm at the moment and I'm not sure whether I am ovulating or if it's the start of AF. I would've been due yesterday if I hadn't gotten pregnant.

I so wish I was still pregnant, but I'm now thinking of the future and my 2012 baby that I WILL have :winkwink: I'm taking 5mg of folic acid and two pregnancy gold supplements per day. They're huuuuuuge they look like some kind of suppository :haha:
I'm going to dinner with a girlfriend tonight. We planned to have our bubs together and we got pregnant within a few weeks of eachother. She's now something like 16 weeks. The thing is whilst I am truly happy for her and her OH I cannot help but feel envious when I see her. Such a horrible feeling to have because I love her dearly :sad1:
Well hope you have a lovely weekend where-ever you are x


----------



## JPARR01

I have never heard of taking that much folic acid WOW!!! I am on prescription folic acid and it is only 1mg. 

Also, I stopped bleeding 2 weeks after the methotrexate and then couple days later started bleeding again. I asked my new doctor is it could be my AF and he said no. Hope that helps. xx


----------



## supernoodles

Thanks JPARR that does help. Been feeling really achey down there though, so not sure what that's about :shrug:
Yeah, I had heard about people taking 5mg after metho to build your folate levels back up and I also thought I needed a script, so I called my obs asked for one and drove the 1hr drive there and back to pick it up. Finally got to the pharmacy and she said, "Oh, you don't need a script, that's an over the counter medication" Hmm, wasn't too happy that I had driven all that way for nothing but heyho, I've got it now. Maybe ask your doc for 5mg as folic acid is water soluble and any that your body doesn't need will be passed in your urine. :thumbup:
How are you feeling today? x


----------



## JPARR01

I am feeling a bit better today. Going shopping with my mother, that always cheers me up LOL I have over the counter folic acid that I can take along with my prescription. I think I will do that. How are you doing?


----------



## LittleBird

Very interesting article. Thanks for posting that! My OBGYN said wait until first AF which was like 6-7 weeks later. Still, we didn't really TTC again until after two more months. I can't imagine a dr. saying wait for a whole year. That would never work with someone who really wanted a baby!

I am back to taking prenatals and a Super B-Complex containing Folic Acid. Nothing prescribed specifically after MTX.


----------



## cathgibbs

Hey ladies, not sure if any of you are still on BnB but i had MTX June 22nd, im going to TTC when i Ov in Sept which will hopefully be the 2nd week of september so ill be a week under the 3 month wait, how long did you all wait in the end before getting bfp? xxx


----------



## JPARR01

cathgibbs said:


> Hey ladies, not sure if any of you are still on BnB but i had MTX June 22nd, im going to TTC when i Ov in Sept which will hopefully be the 2nd week of september so ill be a week under the 3 month wait, how long did you all wait in the end before getting bfp? xxx

I am sorry for your loss hun. :hugs: I got the mtx shot in March of 2011 and didn't start trying until my 3rd cycle... so July 9 was the first day of my 3rd cycle and that was the cycle I got preggo. I wanted to def. wait the 3 months/cycles just to be on the safe side. xoxo :hugs:


----------



## cathgibbs

Thank you hun! i think 3 months will be quicker for me as im in my 2nd month and still no AF?! im due on Sunday i think although i had a weird 5 minutes on Saturday where i had some brown discharge?!

Thanks for replying to me  xxx


----------



## JPARR01

I actually had spotting/brown discharge before my July 9 cycle began.... hmmm.. are you cramping etc?


----------



## cathgibbs

Nope, no symptoms at all to let me know AF is on her way, I ov on the 12th? xxx 

Lovely pic hun! xxx


----------



## Laurelmay58

I had an injection on July 17th.. but I've been thinking this last week that I'm pregnant. We haven't been trying or anything I've just got a few similar feelings.. but I'll be just shy of the 3 month mark.. :s

I can remember who said it. But I have a friend who was 5 weeks after me. She finds out whether she's havinga girl or a boy next week and she's got the cutest bump. I hats saying and feeling like this but I'm so very jealous!!! Arrrrrg!


----------

